# Tamiami festival best days



## Krister Lawlor (Dec 17, 2019)

Ive only been to the Tamiami festival once on the first day and loved it. 

Unfortunately all the orchids I bought from the festival last year became an expensive salad for my bunny that jumped up on the counter and ate them all... lol what a bastard he can be. Was upset for literal days after that.

Anyways, I plan to visit the festival on day 2, but worry I may miss out on some good pickings from day 1. 
Any buyers or vendors have any comforting words or does the selection gradually die off as the festival progresses?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2019)

Wow, that is as good a story as my baking the plants on the stove! The best stuff gets picked up buy vendors and judges before hand.


----------

